

Robustness, the forgotten code quality - edw519
http://www.makinggoodsoftware.com/2010/03/02/robustness-the-forgotten-code-quality/

======
j_baker
He makes a good point... But then ignores the most important part of
robustness: good exception handling. Most of the issues he mentions are more
related to maintainability issues than robustness.

